# Citizenship



## ZSA (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi 
Im a premenant residence holder for 2 years .. married to SA citizen for 8 years...
I want to apply for citizenship .. was told in HA i have to wait for another 10 years ... is that true?
And do i need to have my passport to live in SA if i have SA ID


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

i have the same question????? after getting PR do i have to wait another 10 years to aplly for citizenship???????


----------

